# Tv-show/movie/anime recommendations for types/quadras



## Straystuff (May 23, 2014)

Amaterasu said:


> The quote option exists, lol.
> 
> And nah, not particularly in the mood for making threads. Just weird because people have been using TV, movie and anime examples for quadras in many other threads and now there's one where they just have to... repeat all those examples? It seems rather redundant to me, anyway, because I memorize examples as they come, regardless of the threads they are posted in.
> 
> ...


I'm guessing you are a strong Te user? I mean my Ti just ignores the chaos and goes "ohhhh, more information!" :'D Also you have been here longer than most so it makes sense you are generally more done with all the repetitive threads than some people.

I have to admit I like the video threads. I've always been a visual person and it helps me to understand the types better to actually see people of a certain type interacting. Also I think I have a lot better picture of the quadras now I've experienced the athmosphere of them through videos. Might be just me tho (or maybe Fe-Ni's just tend to be like that..? Would make sense)

I don't really mind the same threads coming and going. I think there's always going to be new people finding the same thing interesting and by bringing a subject up again people might find new perspectives about it. This aside I agree with you that one/some of the video threads should be stickies. I'd like to come back and see the examples again, but I bet in few weeks these examples are lost in the chaos of threads :frustrating:


----------



## Word Dispenser (May 18, 2012)

Straystuff said:


> Buffy the Vampire Slayer might be Alpha -thing too
> 
> Supernatural is utterly Beta (I love the show so much) but since it was said already Heroes might be another one. Or you know the plot is Beta: that show has so many different types and it's great
> 
> ...


Hannibal definitely seems Gamma to me, but I adore that show beyond all reason.

Buffy might be Alpha. And definitely the good ol' Xena and Hercules, for that matter. roud: I always liked Hercules a bit more, and I think it's a bit more Alpha as well, lols.

Supernatural is Beta. I mean, the two brothers are duals. roud:


----------



## Straystuff (May 23, 2014)

Word Dispenser said:


> Hannibal definitely seems Gamma to me, but I adore that show beyond all reason.
> 
> Buffy might be Alpha. And definitely the good ol' Xena and Hercules, for that matter. roud: I always liked Hercules a bit more, and I think it's a bit more Alpha as well, lols.
> 
> Supernatural is Beta. I mean, the two brothers are duals. roud:


Ahhhh I love Hannibal too  Also I think there are a lot of great Alpha shows, you can be proud of your quadra :')

I disagree with the Winchesters being duals tho. I doubt they're INFp and ESTp like I bet you think. Sam is EIE: he has way too strong Se to be IEI and he's a dominant judger (perciever doms just don't rant that much). I'm not 100% sure about Dean's type but I think he's a Te user, not Ti and I'd say he uses Fi, not Fe.


----------



## To_august (Oct 13, 2013)

Amaterasu said:


> I wish there had been ONE thread from the very beginning of the Socionics forum: quadra videos. The end. Actually, there have been so many videos and so much discussion about videos that it could require an entire subforum where people posted that shit. Everything goes there and no one has to bother themselves with a TV show example in some other thread that wasn't put here, or whatever.


Amen.
I'd love to see all this video-stuff with examples and discussions concerned in one place and preferably stickied. That would be a very helpful thread for newbies, at least for me it would be so.

As a side note - it would be great to have a thread with video examples of people who decided on their types to compare mannerisms and such.


Word Dispenser said:


> Supernatural is Beta. I mean, the two brothers are duals. roud:


Hmm... not sure as for Supernatural being Beta. Brothers seem to be in some kind of conflicting relationships. I thought LSE for Dean and IEI or EIE for Sam, the latter always rubbed me the wrong way. Also Castiel's facial expression is a perfect example of Fe-PoLR, lol.
Anyway, love this showroud:


----------



## Straystuff (May 23, 2014)

To_august said:


> I thought LSE for Dean and IEI or EIE for Sam, the latter always rubbed me the wrong way. Also Castiel's facial expression is a perfect example of Fe-PoLR, lol.


Yup, this. In MBTI I'd type them Sam-ENFJ, Cas-ISTJ and Dean-ESTJ. Tho I'm not sure if Dean uses Si or Se more in Socionics terms, so idk. Also they are all so damaged I have no idea how accurate the typings can even be.


----------



## Word Dispenser (May 18, 2012)

Straystuff said:


> Ahhhh I love Hannibal too  Also I think there are a lot of great Alpha shows, you can be proud of your quadra :')
> 
> I disagree with the Winchesters being duals tho. I doubt they're INFp and ESTp like I bet you think. Sam is EIE: he has way too strong Se to be IEI and he's a dominant judger (perciever doms just don't rant that much). I'm not 100% sure about Dean's type but I think he's a Te user, not Ti and I'd say he uses Fi, not Fe.


Meh, no idea. Someone else typed them as such, and it seemed agreeable enough to me at the time.

-------

I forgot to mention as some of my favourite Alpha shows... Eureka, and Warehouse 13. roud: Sigh. Too bad they're finished. Eureka is definitely an Alpha NT idealistic society.


----------



## d e c a d e n t (Apr 21, 2013)

Straystuff said:


> Haha well, I figured. I just felt bad claiming such a popular show to my quadra. Kind of self-centered and rude thing to do.


Wouldn't worry too much about that, it is very Beta.

Agreed that Doctor Who seems overall more Alpha. Although I wonder what 9's type was? I had kind of a soft spot for him, even though he didn't last for long.


----------



## Straystuff (May 23, 2014)

Kink said:


> Although I wonder what 9's type was? I had kind of a soft spot for him, even though he didn't last for long.


I'd say LSI


----------



## d e c a d e n t (Apr 21, 2013)

Straystuff said:


> I'd say LSI


Hmm yeah, going by memory he does seem to fit the type at least. Funny I like the more Se-ish Doctor most (from the new series at least)... Okay it's probably not _that _​funny.


----------



## Entropic (Jun 15, 2012)

Word Dispenser said:


> Hannibal definitely seems Gamma to me, but I adore that show beyond all reason.
> 
> Buffy might be Alpha. And definitely the good ol' Xena and Hercules, for that matter. roud: I always liked Hercules a bit more, and I think it's a bit more Alpha as well, lols.
> 
> Supernatural is Beta. I mean, the two brothers are duals. roud:


Buffy more delta. Fi, at least. I mean, shit, almost every episode is an Fi lesson of sorts, and when it starts delving into the whole history stuff with Angelus etc. around season 2 and 3, you can't get more Fi than that. 

Hercules and Xena, I could see them as beta? Xena definitely beta, anyway, imo.


----------



## Word Dispenser (May 18, 2012)

Entropic said:


> Buffy more delta. Fi, at least. I mean, shit, almost every episode is an Fi lesson of sorts, and when it starts delving into the whole history stuff with Angelus etc. around season 2 and 3, you can't get more Fi than that.
> 
> Hercules and Xena, I could see them as beta? Xena definitely beta, anyway, imo.


I dunno, I watched Buffy a long time ago. roud:

I can see why Xena might be pegged Beta, but I'm not sure. There are certain characters in both Xena and Hercules that scream Alpha to me, and probably some of the writers as well.

Also... Jack of all trades, and Cleopatra 2525. They were both a bit silly and fun, but unsure of Quadras for them. It's been awhile.

I'm sure nobody remembers, because they lasted like 1 or 2 seasons, lol. But, they sorta filled in for Xena/Hercules at one point, which is why I remember them.


----------



## Straystuff (May 23, 2014)

Entropic said:


> Buffy more delta. Fi, at least. I mean, shit, almost every episode is an Fi lesson of sorts, and when it starts delving into the whole history stuff with Angelus etc. around season 2 and 3, you can't get more Fi than that.


I don't know. I do think Joss Whedon is ENTP. Look at the witty, sarcastic humor. Look at the drama in the show. Ti and Fe. I'd say Alpha.


----------



## Word Dispenser (May 18, 2012)

Straystuff said:


> I don't know. I do think Joss Whedon is ENTP. Look at the witty, sarcastic humor. Look at the drama in the show. Ti and Fe. I'd say Alpha.


Does that mean Firefly is Alpha too?

Do Alphies get to claim Firefly!?


----------



## Straystuff (May 23, 2014)

Word Dispenser said:


> Does that mean Firefly is Alpha too?
> 
> Do Alphies get to claim Firefly!?


Hahahah well. I do see Ne: no bigger plot there. Light hearted, no bigger "dark" drama which is an Alpha trait. But otherwise I find the show hard to type since there are people from so different types. E.g. Inara and Jayne are probably Betas and Kaylee and Wash might be ESFp's.


----------



## Entropic (Jun 15, 2012)

Straystuff said:


> I don't know. I do think Joss Whedon is ENTP. Look at the witty, sarcastic humor. Look at the drama in the show. Ti and Fe. I'd say Alpha.


Seen Whedon being commonly typed as an ENFP in the MBTI. I do think Buffy had some alpha characters such as Willow, but I don't think Buffy as a show was alpha. I can't see an alpha write a story such as the one where Buffy's mom died and treat it like they did. It's so contrary to anything alpha. I am not even sure I think an alpha would touch that kind of ground to begin with, tbh. Buffy herself also, IEE? I don't think she was an SEE.


----------



## To_august (Oct 13, 2013)

It's been quite a while since I last watched Buffy, like more than 10 years ago for sure, but it had more gloomy and serious vibe than an Alpha as a merry Quadra supposed to have. The series seem sort of Gamma-Deltish with Fi in the lead. And Buffy herself is definitely not an Alpha, neither is her mentor (forgot his name).

Somewhat similar themed series Charmed also seem Delta, with basic themes revolving around importance of family, loyalty, relationships, keeping the 'fighting-evil business' going.

As a completely different example - I think Castle is a good one representing Alpha-Delta (STs among deltas predominantly) mixture.


----------



## Elyasis (Jan 4, 2012)

Entropic said:


> Seen Whedon being commonly typed as an ENFP in the MBTI. I do think Buffy had some alpha characters such as Willow, but I don't think Buffy as a show was alpha. I can't see an alpha write a story such as the one where Buffy's mom died and treat it like they did. It's so contrary to anything alpha. I am not even sure I think an alpha would touch that kind of ground to begin with, tbh. Buffy herself also, IEE? I don't think she was an SEE.


I disagree, I think Buffy is as SEE as they come. I do think that her calling took her Se liveliness and tempered it somewhat so that as the series progressed she relied more on Fi and distanced herself from her own dominant function.

Sorry, I've always loved Buffy, the character and the show. She's amazing and her will and drive is pretty typically Se. She's very environmentally aware and creative in the way she fights, an in the moment type of person. I can't say enough how much I admire her. <3


----------



## Kintsugi (May 17, 2011)

Entropic said:


> Never seen Dr. Who but wow, too much Ne for me. There's a guy at my work who's into it, I think he's an IEI or SEI. Dr. Who always struck me as quite alpha overall, the idea of it, anyway.


I would agree. Alpha to the max. Watching it is hardwork and my efforts are often fruitless.

It's not dark enough. And, yes. Too much NeSi.


----------



## Word Dispenser (May 18, 2012)

Ooh, ooh, ooh.

@Kintsugi, you want dark!?

What abouuut...

The Addam's Family?

Like.. Dark, yet happy. 

What Quadra does that go under? roud:

Also... 

I'm going to watch Dr. Who now. Thanks for the recommendations! Let's see if I love it. :kitteh:


----------



## Golden Rose (Jun 5, 2014)

Word Dispenser said:


> What abouuut...
> 
> The Addam's Family?
> 
> ...


Absolutely Delta to me
Though we could claim it in our ranks, Ne-overload and dark humor what's there not to like?


----------



## Word Dispenser (May 18, 2012)

Karma said:


> Absolutely Delta to me
> Though we could claim it in our ranks, Ne-overload and dark humor what's there not to like?


Alpha high-five!


----------



## Kintsugi (May 17, 2011)

Word Dispenser said:


> Ooh, ooh, ooh.
> 
> @_Kintsugi_, you want dark!?
> 
> ...


I can enjoy the Addam's Family...

but it's still not dark enough. :tongue:

Not sure what quadra it goes under. Perhaps a mix?

Watch Dr. Who and enjoy. ^_^

PS- when I am feeling less lazy I will post some example of what I mean by "dark".


----------



## Word Dispenser (May 18, 2012)

Kintsugi said:


> I can enjoy the Addam's Family...
> 
> but it's still not dark enough. :tongue:
> 
> ...


Hey, there are plenty of awesome dark stuff.

Hannibal is awesome in its darkness.

Older dark things.. The Dark Crystal.. Nightmare Before Christmas. I heard Coraline was kinda dark, and Paranorman, even if they were kid movies. I haven't gotten to watch them yet.

Lots of interesting horror films. Sinister was fun.


----------



## Kintsugi (May 17, 2011)

Word Dispenser said:


> Hey, there are plenty of awesome dark stuff.
> 
> Hannibal is awesome in its darkness.
> 
> ...


Hannibal _is _fucking awesome. Agreed. ^_^ (I think Will is ESI and Hannibal LIE/ILI...but I'm biased ).

I LOVE dark crystal!...I also respect both Caroline and Nightmare before Christmas. Haven't seen Paranorman (need to add it to my list?!)

I love horror. ^_^

Still.....

I'm in search of _darker _stuff :kitteh:


----------



## To_august (Oct 13, 2013)

Word Dispenser said:


> Ooh, ooh, ooh.
> 
> @_Kintsugi_, you want dark!?
> 
> ...


:laughing:
The Addams Family, such a classic! I'd say it's another Alpha-Delta cocktail, I mean, Wednesday Addams is definitely from a serious Quadra and Uncle Fester is just sooo adorable!









As for darker stuff. How about Penny Dreadful? I think it's eather Beta or Gamma. I didn't managed to finish even the first episode, lol. Was too creepy in a naturalistic fleshy Se-Ni way for my liking.


----------



## Word Dispenser (May 18, 2012)

Kintsugi said:


> Hannibal _is _fucking awesome. Agreed. ^_^ (I think Will is ESI and Hannibal LIE/ILI...but I'm biased ).
> 
> I LOVE dark crystal!...I also respect both Caroline and Nightmare before Christmas. Haven't seen Paranorman (need to add it to my list?!)
> 
> ...


Yeah, Dark Crystal is one of my favourite childhood movies. And... Flight of the Navigator. :3

I love horror too. roud: But, I like dark with purpose. I don't just like dark for being dark-- I like it when it mind flips you.


----------



## Serpent (Aug 6, 2015)

What about Breaking Bad? If we are to bring Anime into the mix, I'm also interested in Death Note and Hellsing.


----------



## Entropic (Jun 15, 2012)

Kintsugi said:


> Hannibal _is _fucking awesome. Agreed. ^_^ (I think Will is ESI and Hannibal LIE/ILI...but I'm biased ).
> 
> I LOVE dark crystal!...I also respect both Caroline and Nightmare before Christmas. Haven't seen Paranorman (need to add it to my list?!)
> 
> ...


Watch True Detective:


----------



## Word Dispenser (May 18, 2012)

Entropic said:


> Watch True Detective:


That don't look dark. That looks vulgar and possibly obscene.


----------



## Entropic (Jun 15, 2012)

Word Dispenser said:


> That don't look dark. That looks vulgar and possibly obscene.


It doesn't look dark but it is a very dark show. The aesthetic isn't as voyeuristic as Hannibal and I prefer it over Hannibal.


----------



## Word Dispenser (May 18, 2012)

Entropic said:


> It doesn't look dark but it is a very dark show. The aesthetic isn't as voyeuristic as Hannibal and I prefer it over Hannibal.


Maybe dark in a backwoodsy way. Like the movie 'Monster'. Ugh.

Kinda surprised about the actors in it, though. Woody and what's his face from every sloppy romantic comedy known to man, playing in a TV series? Unexpected!


----------



## Elyasis (Jan 4, 2012)

Entropic said:


> It doesn't look dark but it is a very dark show. The aesthetic isn't as voyeuristic as Hannibal and I prefer it over Hannibal.


Still trying to get over my hype aversion long enough to watch True Detective.

Then maybe I can see if I would prefer it over Hannibal.


----------



## Entropic (Jun 15, 2012)

Word Dispenser said:


> Maybe dark in a backwoodsy way. Like the movie 'Monster'. Ugh.
> 
> Kinda surprised about the actors in it, though. Woody and what's his face from every sloppy romantic comedy known to man, playing in a TV series? Unexpected!


Monster? Do you mean the anime or? I didn't find Monster particularly dark. The aesthetic of True Detective and the themes that are being explored are much darker than Monster ever was. Monster is more beta anyway, I think. I got the impression that Monster was more like, omg, he's so evuulll but we don't know why??? fear him. Uhm, no.


----------



## Word Dispenser (May 18, 2012)

Entropic said:


> Monster? Do you mean the anime or? I didn't find Monster particularly dark. The aesthetic of True Detective and the themes that are being explored are much darker than Monster ever was. Monster is more beta anyway, I think. I got the impression that Monster was more like, omg, he's so evuulll but we don't know why??? fear him. Uhm, no.


No.. Not the anime. Never seen the anime. ^^






That.

Based on a true story.


----------



## Entropic (Jun 15, 2012)

Word Dispenser said:


> No.. Not the anime. Never seen the anime. ^^
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol the Fe vibe in that trailer. Big turn off.



Elyasis said:


> Still trying to get over my hype aversion long enough to watch True Detective.
> 
> Then maybe I can see if I would prefer it over Hannibal.


I know what you mean with hype aversion, but I personally think it's actually worth the hype. The show is so gamma, it's very nice in that regard.


----------



## Word Dispenser (May 18, 2012)

Entropic said:


> lol the Fe vibe in that trailer. Big turn off.


I disliked the movie very much. That's what I meant by 'dark in a backwoodsy' way.


----------



## Pancreatic Pandora (Aug 16, 2013)

How to Get Away With Murder seems like a stereotypical gamma series. The character of Annalise is LIE-Ni and Wes Gibbins is ESI, I think. Gay guy is such an SEE lol.


----------



## xraydav (Jan 3, 2013)

Straystuff said:


> I'm guessing you are a strong Te user? I mean my Ti just ignores the chaos and goes "ohhhh, more information!" :'D Also you have been here longer than most so it makes sense you are generally more done with all the repetitive threads than some people.
> 
> I have to admit I like the video threads. I've always been a visual person and it helps me to understand the types better to actually see people of a certain type interacting. Also I think I have a lot better picture of the quadras now I've experienced the athmosphere of them through videos. Might be just me tho (or maybe Fe-Ni's just tend to be like that..? Would make sense)
> 
> I don't really mind the same threads coming and going. I think there's always going to be new people finding the same thing interesting and by bringing a subject up again people might find new perspectives about it. This aside I agree with you that one/some of the video threads should be stickies. I'd like to come back and see the examples again, but I bet in few weeks these examples are lost in the chaos of threads :frustrating:


Haha, that's interesting. I never really thought about Te and Ti like that. 

But even I thought at a time that these 'typing' threads tend to repeat themselves often. Generally when I'm even in the 'guess the type forums' i get lazy and link other forums that have had similar typing; i guess it makes it stronger when two people think the same thing about a character or tv show. 

And yes, it's pretty much interesting to see new interpretations of movie materials, especially since there are new members coming and going on PerC than when other threads were posted, who also have great insights. It's like why Ellen would always do the dance around the table at the beginning of each show - new audiences would love to see it. (Though I think she quit doing it recently, it used to be a thing)


----------



## xraydav (Jan 3, 2013)

Pancreatic Pandora said:


> How to Get Away With Murder seems like a stereotypical gamma series. The character of Annalise is LIE-Ni and Wes Gibbins is ESI, I think. Gay guy is such an SEE lol.


this show reminded me too much of my own crimlaw lecturers. who i thought were like entjs or something.


----------



## Straystuff (May 23, 2014)

AverOblivious said:


> Haha, that's interesting. I never really thought about Te and Ti like that.
> 
> But even I thought at a time that these 'typing' threads tend to repeat themselves often. Generally when I'm even in the 'guess the type forums' i get lazy and link other forums that have had similar typing; i guess it makes it stronger when two people think the same thing about a character or tv show.
> 
> And yes, it's pretty much interesting to see new interpretations of movie materials, especially since there are new members coming and going on PerC than when other threads were posted, who also have great insights. It's like why Ellen would always do the dance around the table at the beginning of each show - new audiences would love to see it. (Though I think she quit doing it recently, it used to be a thing)


Well, I guess the thing goes like Te - wants to and is good at using information, organizing it etc. Ti is internal, "how do I think this works" -kind of thing. I don't know if it's more Ti users or just me but I do like to evaluate my information, learn more and check accurancy in my mind. All in all when it comes to me the more info the better


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker (Mar 23, 2012)

Watch the anime within the Lejiverse, especially the Space Captain Harlock related ones. If you like Star Trek, you might just like those.


----------



## Entropic (Jun 15, 2012)

Word Dispenser said:


> I disliked the movie very much. That's what I meant by 'dark in a backwoodsy' way.


Yeah, based on the trailer it doesn't seem like there's much to see. Also, the trailer gives the entire movie away so gg.


----------



## Word Dispenser (May 18, 2012)

Entropic said:


> Yeah, based on the trailer it doesn't seem like there's much to see. Also, the trailer gives the entire movie away so gg.


Yeah, whatever. Watching it is a waste of time anyways. It's just .. Dark and gritty and vulgar in the worst ways.


----------



## To_august (Oct 13, 2013)

I've been searching for something new to watch and rereading this thread supplied me with some great suggestions.

Recently started True Detective and the series turned out to be truly interesting. Never been McConaughey's fan, but he did a damn good job with his ILI character. Agreed on Gamma and looking forward for more.

Hannibal's style seems a bit show-offy and the main antagonist irritates me for some reason with his mannerisms (notwithstanding that the first fitting type that comes to mind for him is SLI:laughing, but I'm willing to give it more tries.

Need to check out Eureka and Warehouse 13 too, they seem like a perfect after-working-day escape.


----------



## Entropic (Jun 15, 2012)

To_august said:


> I've been searching for something new to watch and rereading this thread supplied me with some great suggestions.
> 
> Recently started True Detective and the series turned out to be truly interesting. Never been McConaughey's fan, but he did a damn good job with his ILI character. Agreed on Gamma and looking forward for more.
> 
> ...


Yeah, I personally think Hannibal is more on the beta side of things actually, and I am not sold on Hannibal being an SLI. The thing that primarily speaks against it is, if you watch the first season to the end, a very not so obvious long-term planning where he cons another person. 

Do you think MConaughaney is an ILI IRL too? I was watching some interviews with him and it seems plausible.


----------



## Word Dispenser (May 18, 2012)

Entropic said:


> Yeah, I personally think Hannibal is more on the beta side of things actually, and I am not sold on Hannibal being an SLI. The thing that primarily speaks against it is, if you watch the first season to the end, a very not so obvious long-term planning where he cons another person.
> 
> Do you think MConaughaney is an ILI IRL too? I was watching some interviews with him and it seems plausible.


SLI does long term planning too, though. It's just more often in the form of contingency planning. Which Hannibal does a lot of.


----------



## Entropic (Jun 15, 2012)

Word Dispenser said:


> SLI does long term planning too, though. It's just more often in the form of contingency planning. Which Hannibal does a lot of.


Can you explain what you mean? You think Hannibal is an SLI, even the conning?


----------



## Word Dispenser (May 18, 2012)

Entropic said:


> Can you explain what you mean? You think Hannibal is an SLI, even the conning?


No idea.


----------



## To_august (Oct 13, 2013)

Entropic said:


> Yeah, I personally think Hannibal is more on the beta side of things actually, and I am not sold on Hannibal being an SLI. The thing that primarily speaks against it is, if you watch the first season to the end, a very not so obvious long-term planning where he cons another person.
> 
> Do you think MConaughaney is an ILI IRL too? I was watching some interviews with him and it seems plausible.


Yeah, probably you're right concerning Hannibal. Need to watch more of the show to create more grounded opinion on his type. SLI was my first impression of him, and so far I haven't yet reached any of the planning, except apparently pedantically planned killings.

Haven't seen any recent McConaughey's interviews, but from what I remember in his earlier ones he mentioned interest in sports, liking to be involved in physical recreation and some ranting about his childhood memories on how he liked to get out and enjoy sunny days with friends and that technology nowadays prevents people from doing this as everybody massively rely on virtual relationships and virtual communication. None of this rules out ILI of course, but in retrospective he seemed to effuse an Se ego type vibe.


----------



## Entropic (Jun 15, 2012)

To_august said:


> Yeah, probably you're right concerning Hannibal. Need to watch more of the show to create more grounded opinion on his type. SLI was my first impression of him, and so far I haven't yet reached any of the planning, except apparently pedantically planned killings.
> 
> Haven't seen any recent McConaughey's interviews, but from what I remember in his earlier ones he mentioned interest in sports, liking to be involved in physical recreation and some ranting about his childhood memories on how he liked to get out and enjoy sunny days with friends and that technology nowadays prevents people from doing this as everybody massively rely on virtual relationships and virtual communication. None of this rules out ILI of course, but in retrospective he seemed to effuse an Se ego type vibe.


I agree, that sounds very Se ego. I'm too lazy to look it up, but since you mentioned that you thought he acted the ILI role well, I thought you were of the idea that it was that, acting, but you think he is another type.


----------



## O_o (Oct 22, 2011)

Oh, I love the show Hannibal (though there is a bias since I've been interested in the character since I was young).

Ni with Se for him. I'd argue Fe with Ti over Te>Fi. He's incredibly good at reading the emotional energies around him and manipulating them, he's very good at gaining people's trust, calming them etc. He's a very successful psychologist and with dealing with his clients (when he wants to be_. There are other examples of this just when you look at him interacting with another, during his dinner parties etc. I feel like he's... almost... some odd, unhealthy kind of IEI? But Fe as his 7th function? No. That sounds very inaccurate, honestly. Though his personality has many contradictions. I'd say Beta for that show. 

other shows : 
Impractical Jokers : Alpha ?
Criminal Minds : Beta ?


----------



## To_august (Oct 13, 2013)

Entropic said:


> I agree, that sounds very Se ego. I'm too lazy to look it up, but since you mentioned that you thought he acted the ILI role well, I thought you were of the idea that it was that, acting, but you think he is another type.


Yeah, exactly. I'm of the opinion that Det. Rust is ILI, and McConaughey was really authentic in conveying Ni-dom character. I don't have solid opinion on the actor's type though. Interviews I mentioned were from the period when he played mostly in romantic comedies, so I don't know how much of an image maintaining played its part, or how much of the same thing there is now as he shifted to more serious roles and I'm as well too lazy to compare 

Btw, what type do you think Marty is? His dual? I'm in between SEE and SLE. His logic in an episode of him cheating on his wife: "I'm dealing with a lot crap at work. I don't want to bring it all home. So I found an outlet on the side, therefore I'm doing the good thing for my family", seems like some kind of convoluted subjective judgement.



O_o said:


> I feel like he's... almost... some odd, unhealthy kind of IEI? But Fe as his 7th function? No. That sounds very inaccurate, honestly. Though his personality has many contradictions. I'd say Beta for that show.


That would explain my gut reactions towards the character and the show. Guess I have to trust them more sometimes. Lol.


----------



## Word Dispenser (May 18, 2012)

O_o said:


> Oh, I love the show Hannibal (though there is a bias since I've been interested in the character since I was young).
> 
> Ni with Se for him. I'd argue Fe with Ti over Te>Fi. He's incredibly good at reading the emotional energies around him and manipulating them, he's very good at gaining people's trust, calming them etc. He's a very successful psychologist and with dealing with his clients (when he wants to be_. There are other examples of this just when you look at him interacting with another, during his dinner parties etc. I feel like he's... almost... some odd, unhealthy kind of IEI? But Fe as his 7th function? No. That sounds very inaccurate, honestly. Though his personality has many contradictions. I'd say Beta for that show.
> 
> ...


With Hannibal, I think that he was _written _to use Fe, but the _actor _is actually Fe PoLR. It stands to reason, since he _seems _to play the same role in every movie/show he's in. :laughing:

So, what we end up seeing is some kind of Te user, but the people in the show are reacting to him as if he's using Fe. It's very disconcerting, which kind of adds to the show's awesomeness.

But, if he were saying/doing the things he does in the way he does them IRL? People would not react to him so warmly. For example, Jack eating with him at dinner, all smiles and joviality, would never end up spending that kind of time with him, because his mannerisms are actually quite creepy. I doubt his patients would stay with him for very long. :kitteh:


----------



## Entropic (Jun 15, 2012)

To_august said:


> Yeah, exactly. I'm of the opinion that Det. Rust is ILI, and McConaughey was really authentic in conveying Ni-dom character. I don't have solid opinion on the actor's type though. Interviews I mentioned were from the period when he played mostly in romantic comedies, so I don't know how much of an image maintaining played its part, or how much of the same thing there is now as he shifted to more serious roles and I'm as well too lazy to compare
> 
> Btw, what type do you think Marty is? His dual? I'm in between SEE and SLE. His logic in an episode of him cheating on his wife: "I'm dealing with a lot crap at work. I don't want to bring it all home. So I found an outlet on the side, therefore I'm doing the good thing for my family", seems like some kind of convoluted subjective judgement.


I was of the idea that he's an SLE so semiduals, which explains why they get along but then not really but still have that kind of respect for each other. I need to rewatch it though, but I am not entirely sold on Hart being my dual. I think he is Fe seeking but doesn't express or display it much, perhaps because almost every other character in the show is Fi/Te, so there's no one to activate him. 

I was watching a recent interview with McConaughey and he seems like an SLE. Lots of Se and Fe, and this was during him acting as Cohle, so he was clearly not Cohle at the time, anyway.

@Word Dispenser actually that Fe PoLR from Mikkelsen is spot on lmao:






All that Te talk. He seems like an ILI? Mostly because he seems like a declarer. Man, he monologue rambles. Reminds me of myself when I got something "interesting" to explain to someone else.

With that said, Edward Norton is also Fe PoLR I'm quite sure and I've had him pegged as an ILI ever since I read that interview he did on Fight Club and how he was so enthralled by Fight Club as a theoretical concept and what symbolic meaning it represented. Notice how he similar to Mikkelsen does the whole facts dropping. But anyway, he has a much larger casting range than Mikkelsen. I haven't seen Mikkelsen in that many films so I can't comment, even though he's a fellow Scandinavian. 






So it's perhaps more just Mikkelsen not being as "great" of an actor? I think it's unfair to chalk up his poor casting range to his PoLR. Even Jim Carrey ventured outside his range somewhat and did it pretty successfully despite Fi PoLR.


----------



## Word Dispenser (May 18, 2012)

Entropic said:


> So it's perhaps more just Mikkelsen not being as "great" of an actor? I think it's unfair to chalk up his poor casting range to his PoLR. Even Jim Carrey ventured outside his range somewhat and did it pretty successfully despite Fi PoLR.


Oh, I certainly don't chalk up his bad acting to his PoLR. I just chalk up his PoLR shining through so strongly _because _he's a bad actor. :kitteh: An actor who only plays one role isn't really an actor, in my opinion. They're just playing themselves. 

I never meant to excuse his bad acting on his PoLR.

Also, I agree with ILI as a typing for him.


----------



## Entropic (Jun 15, 2012)

Lol, watching that interview with Norton, he honestly seems like an ILI-Ni. "Hollywood is just an idea, a projection", LOL. I may argue he also seems like an H subtype in the DCNH. Mikkelsen seems more directly and overtly Te, to me.



Word Dispenser said:


> Oh, I certainly don't chalk up his bad acting to his PoLR. I just chalk up his PoLR shining through so strongly _because _he's a bad actor. :kitteh: An actor who only plays one role isn't really an actor, in my opinion. They're just playing themselves.
> 
> I never meant to excuse his bad acting on his PoLR.
> 
> Also, I agree with ILI as a typing for him.


Ok, fair, misattribution from my end.


----------



## To_august (Oct 13, 2013)

Word Dispenser said:


> I just chalk up his PoLR shining through so strongly _because _he's a bad actor. :kitteh: An actor who only plays one role isn't really an actor, in my opinion. They're just playing themselves.


Is Fe PoLR the same thing that people blamed on Kristen Stewart, or is it just bad acting?:laughing:
Wherever I saw her it was the same expression no matter the character. She's some logical sensing type though. I thought LSI.


----------



## Word Dispenser (May 18, 2012)

To_august said:


> Is Fe PoLR the same thing that people blamed on Kristen Stewart, or is it just bad acting?:laughing:
> Wherever I saw her it was the same expression no matter the character. She's some logical sensing type though. I thought LSI.


Whatever she is, she's a _terrible _actress. It's painful. Even good acting around her doesn't save a movie. Like that fantasy movie.. Uhm.. Snow white ? Ugh. I've never been tortured by a performance before, but hers was like... A torture scene from Supernatural.


----------



## SmilingWriter (Dec 27, 2014)

Enfp here. I'm a huge fan of the humor and light-hearted shows that also challenge my intellect. The Mentalist and Gilmore Girls. I know, I'm a guy who loves Gilmore Girls. People hear that title and that the plot centers around a mother/daughter relationship, and they automatically assume it's just a chick flick. The show is driven by fast-paced, witty conversation that includes film/literary/musical references that appeal to my Ne appetite. The characters are engaging and set to the backdrop of living in a quirky small town. Stars Hollow would be my ideal place to live due to the sense of real community in the town. It's not "everything is perfect" or "everything is melodrama". 

As to the Mentalist, I just think Patrick Jane is an Enfp/j. He is such a people-driven character, and he holds onto his attachments long after it is healthy. His ability to manipulate and talk himself out of any situation remind me of myself, and his childish need to make his cases into a game where only he knows who the killer is. :kitteh:


----------



## Kabosu (Mar 31, 2012)

Most people I know of who actually liked My Little Pony: Friendship Is Magic were deltas.

What would the U.S. version of the Office count as on the whole?


----------

